# Off topic, going to Guatemala



## 2broke2fish (Feb 11, 2019)

Have any of you been to Casa Vieja? 
Reviews?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have been to Guatemala 11 times. I started with Brad Philipps at the old Fin and Feathers and continue to fish with him. He and his wife run Guatemalan Billfish Adventures, they do an excellent job.

I have not been to Casa Vieja but I'm sure it's fine.

Guatemala's reputation is legitimate! Our daily average is 13+ billfish with a decent mix of Blue's a few Stripe, big Dorado and just right sized Yellowfin.


----------

